# Messanges



## wints (May 1, 2005)

We've stopped at the aire at Messanges Plage lots of times, never seen or heard of any trouble. The undesirables are possibly the french surfers and their hangers on with their dogs.
Perhaps this is a different aire from the one described as being in Messanges near a fire station.
We've also stayed at Leon next to the lake, Vieu Bocou (mis-spelt ?), Moulliets (in amongst the pine trees in the middle of the village), petit pyla (next to the big dune). Making me wish we were there now.

regards

Allen


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

wints said:


> We've stopped at the aire at Messanges Plage lots of times, never seen or heard of any trouble. The undesirables are possibly the french surfers and their hangers on with their dogs.
> Perhaps this is a different aire from the one described as being in Messanges near a fire station.
> We've also stayed at Leon next to the lake, Vieu Bocou (mis-spelt ?), Moulliets (in amongst the pine trees in the middle of the village), petit pyla (next to the big dune). Making me wish we were there now.
> 
> ...


The Aire I am speaking about is is not far from the centre of Messanges. This was in the beginning of August this year.

Motorhomer


----------

